# Opt-In requirement for guarantee payment.



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Does your city require you to opt-in online as a pre-requisite to qualifying in order to be eligible for guarantees?
In Boston, in addition to the usual requirements (ie 80% acceptance rate, minimum 2 hours online etc) there is an opt-in requirement that is done online prior to beginning of the guarantee period.

I have not heard anyone on the west coast make any mention of it. Just wondering if it is city/region specific.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

The 48 areas that had rate cuts also have the 'Winter Warm-up' guarantees and do not seem to have any minimum hours or opt-in requirement. 

They all DO have minimum requirements of a 90+% acceptance rate AND 50 minutes online per hour. Different areas have different peak/off-peak/regular hours and different rates ranging all the way down to guarantees of $10 (or maybe even $8?) per hour GROSS in fares. 

I certainly think $10 per hour in fares is gross alright -- as in grotesque!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Does your city require you to opt-in online as a pre-requisite to qualifying in order to be eligible for guarantees?
> In Boston, in addition to the usual requirements (ie 80% acceptance rate, minimum 2 hours online etc) there is an opt-in requirement that is done online prior to beginning of the guarantee period.
> 
> I have not heard anyone on the west coast make any mention of it. Just wondering if it is city/region specific.


Yes in houston we have this. Each period is on its own with different requirements. I worked Sunday 7-10 pm and was online the entire time took 8 or 9 runs accepted all and they are telling me 78% acceptance rate. Currently have sent several emails and they have only replied once to explain the terms. I know the terms but how is accepting all 78%. Waiting to see if I get a form letter again or a real person.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

No opt-in requirement for us here, so it must be market specific.


----------



## Dave Frasier (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm from Buffalo. The upstate New York area just started with Uber on 29 June. I keep getting promotions listed in the driver app. Do you have to opt in on the driver app for quests that are listed Under earnings and then promotions. I have a quest that is listed, but there is nowhere to opt in. I got screwed out of a quest last week. I noticed that the counter was not adding my trips so I did support. They said it would update soon. Then later they said I did not opt in. It was similar to the one available now. Nowhere to opt in. See pics below.

Upcoming quest

Past quest info


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Fine print must be studied. Start logging rides and data on paper.


----------



## Dave Frasier (Jul 11, 2017)

Issue solved. I went to a Greenlight Hub.

*Buffalo* 
Tuesdays 11a-4p at the 
*Buffalo Marriot Niagara.
*1340 Millersport Hwy, Amherst, NY 14221

They told me the whole problem was that my account was set up for the New York City suburbs. That is why I wasn't getting credit for any of the promotions. They said they would look into it and hopefully could do something about it. Today I was surprised to find that they had added $390 to my weekly total. That's $300 for the Fourth of July promotion and $90 for another that they said I didn't make. So if you have any issues I would stop at the greenlight location and ask them personally.

Othe Greenlight hubs:

*Rochester*
Wednesday's 11a-4p
*Rochester Hilton Downtown*
155 E Main Street, Rochester, NY 14604

*Syracuse*
Thursday's 11a-4p
*Syracuse Crowne Plaza*
701 E Genesee St, Syracuse, NY 13210

*Albany*
Friday's 11a-4p
*Albany Marriott*
627 Plank Rd, Clifton Park, NY 12065


----------



## Mikey0821 (Jul 29, 2017)

I am having the same issue with quests. I am a Buffalo driver also. As for the last 4 quests, in the details of the promotion it specifically says "No opt-in required". So a question about the Greenlight Hub...are these every week or just temporarily since Uber just started in the area? Any help is greatly appreciated! I've been emailing support back and forth and they really aren't any help. They send a reply and mark the issue resolved...very frustrating!


----------



## Dave Frasier (Jul 11, 2017)

I stopped at the greenlight hub the past two weeks for help. The lady there told me that they are going to be there every week on Tuesday from 11 AM to 4 PM for the foreseeable future. They are alternating between Buffalo on Tuesday, Rochester on Wednesday, Syracuse on Thursday, and Albany on Friday. All of these are 11 AM to 4 PM. If you are going to go, I would try to get there as close to 11am as possible. It gets busy throughout the day. I'm sure they can help you.


----------



## Mikey0821 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dave Frasier said:


> I stopped at the greenlight hub the past two weeks for help. The lady there told me that they are going to be there every week on Tuesday from 11 AM to 4 PM for the foreseeable future. They are alternating between Buffalo on Tuesday, Rochester on Wednesday, Syracuse on Thursday, and Albany on Friday. All of these are 11 AM to 4 PM. If you are going to go, I would try to get there as close to 11am as possible. It gets busy throughout the day. I'm sure they can help you.


THANK YOU for the reply!! I hope they can resolve the issue...it has been a really negative experience dealing with Uber support.


----------



## Mikey0821 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dave Frasier said:


> I stopped at the greenlight hub the past two weeks for help. The lady there told me that they are going to be there every week on Tuesday from 11 AM to 4 PM for the foreseeable future. They are alternating between Buffalo on Tuesday, Rochester on Wednesday, Syracuse on Thursday, and Albany on Friday. All of these are 11 AM to 4 PM. If you are going to go, I would try to get there as close to 11am as possible. It gets busy throughout the day. I'm sure they can help you.


Went to the Greenlight hub today at the Marriott on Millersport...only to find out that they changed the venue. Greenlight hub is now Mon, Wed, Fri from 11am to 4pm at the Sprint store on Deleware Ave right in front of Target.


----------

